# Donate your un-used dog food to rescues!



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

As you know I have tried several foods unsuccessfully on Hedley, and this left me with several 2.5 kg bags almost full plus a few other packets of treats etc unused. I have donated these to a local small rescue that I found out about through a local forum and the man who runs the rescue was so grateful for them. He said they had a staffy pup in who was eating them out of house and home! I also added a few trays of premium stuff as an extra treat. This gave a nice warm feeling, and I promised to support that particular rescue in the future. I have read about some of the work they do through a forum.

It struck me that many of you might be in the same position, having large bags of feed that are no use to you. I would urge you to donate them to a local rescue, too. They must be inundated at this time of year.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

alysonandhedley said:


> As you know I have tried several foods unsuccessfully on Hedley, and this left me with several 2.5 kg bags almost full plus a few other packets of treats etc unused. I have donated these to a local small rescue that I found out about through a local forum and the man who runs the rescue was so grateful for them. He said they had a staffy pup in who was eating them out of house and home! I also added a few trays of premium stuff as an extra treat. This gave a nice warm feeling, and I promised to support that particular rescue in the future. I have read about some of the work they do through a forum.
> 
> It struck me that many of you might be in the same position, having large bags of feed that are no use to you. I would urge you to donate them to a local rescue, too. They must be inundated at this time of year.


I didn't realise they would want opened bags, that's why I gave a huge bag away on Freegle. Does anybody put donations in those containers at supermarkets, by the way? I was thinking about doing it in the supermarket today and then I wondered whether it gets put back on the shelves to be sold again? Or is that suspicious-minded of me?


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

The smaller independent rescues are glad of opened packs or DRY food in good condition which are well in date. But often people buy several cans of wet and find their dog doesnt like it so have a surplus. I put mine on Freegle too as I thought as you said, but put in the ad that I would give priority to rescues, and indeed a nearby rescue contacted me, which I was pleased about. 

I m sure that the bigger supermarket chains do give to rescues but I can check this out, husband works for Sainsbury's. Most of them wouldnt want their reputation damaged by being found out putting it back on shelves!


----------



## theresa.ferguson1 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a large bag approximately 15kilos left of royal cannin puppy food 
Would like to donate to a rescue near me 
I am in welling Kent 
Any ideas ?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I put an opened bag of acana into my local supermarket which collects for our greyhound rescue but i emailed the rescue to let them know the story behind it, why it was opened and giving my details. They replied, very grateful for the donation.

Why not use google to source local rescues to you, then give them a call and see if they want your donation.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've just taken a car load of goodies our local rescue asked for (on FB). Blankets, towels, collars,harnesses, leads, a cat crate, vet beds, medicaments dog/cat beds as well as old sheets and pieces of material that can be used for cleaning .... but no food this time. All were gratefully received.

Like many people I didn't appreciate it's not only food rescues need but a whole list of other non edible items so if might be worth enquiring?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Can I also ask that people think about food banks, if they have surplus food
Lots of people who are forced to use them have animals that, ultimately, have to go into rescue or are pts, because they can no longer afford to feed themselves let alone a pet
Just check first that they will accept it


----------

